# Some pics of my spindle build/upgrade on my Joes Castcnc



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

I have been working the last week on some parts to add to my Joes machine to add a 2.2kw chinese spindle. I already have a smaller nema 12/13 steel box with the parts for my Mikies Controller and now I am adding a new larger seperate box to house the VFD and its connectors.

Some interesting parts of this build to folks that have worked with chinese water cooled spindles:
Using modbus to control the spindle via modbus (serial rs232 converted to rs485)
Using a Hitachi X200 - X200 has modbus support out of the box
Using a water cooling setup from a PC case cooling system I bought used.
Using Amphenol Ecogate connectors
Using Igus Chainflex CF31-15-04 power cable to the spindle
Ugraded the recpetical on the chinese spindle
Spindle will be interally grounded to 4th pin

I give credit to Gary, Jeremiah, Al, Nick, Matt, Kent, and many other guys who have done bits and pieces of all this. 

Here are my pics so far.









































































Mikie


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

The spindle is running. Check out this video.

Modbus controlled Hitachi X200 VFD, 2.2kw 3Hp Chinese Spindle, Spindle Water Cooling all installed! - YouTube


----------

